# Photos/Avatars not showing up



## smokinhusker (Sep 28, 2012)

Am I the only one having this problem? Random avatars and photos in threads are missing. 

Like in this one, the first photo and the last photo show up but not the two in the middle: 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127905/first-smoked-chicken-on-new-rig-w-q-view

This one his avatar is missing: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128211/beef-shoulder-successful-first-long-smoke-with-q-view

Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (Sep 28, 2012)

Alesia, morning....  Yesterday was Thursday.... Doesn't Huddler work on the system on Thursdays ??  I'm sorry.... "*H*" did not deserve that...

And yes.... lots of pics are missing today....


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 28, 2012)

They are showing up for me


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 28, 2012)

Must be me then! They were working very early this morning but hit and miss photos/avatars since 9 AM for me.

I just checked the links I posted - the chicken one has 3 pics showing now and the avatar for the other is there too. 

This is crazy!


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 28, 2012)

I've not seen anything missing.


----------



## daveomak (Sep 28, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> I've not seen anything missing.


LOL.... How can you see it if it is missing ????


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 28, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> LOL.... How can you see it if it is missing ????


I was waiting to see if anyone would catch that!!!


----------



## scarbelly (Sep 28, 2012)

Yup Dave I was having trouble seeing what was missing too


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 28, 2012)

Great, so I'm not losing my mind as I previously thought!


----------



## sound1 (Sep 28, 2012)

I just figured it was the beer I smoked :-/


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 28, 2012)

I think my banner is missing, I'm not really sure because I can't see it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





This has happened a few times tonight, it just disappears, not when I change pages or anything but just sitting on the new posts page it just goes away. If I refresh it will come back, then disappear again.


----------

